# Is this *CRAZY* or what??



## youngwife (Apr 5, 2009)

Well, ladies, I just have to share this with you, and get your opinions. I, personally, can't see how it's possible that this pregnancy can be viable, so I would







Love to hear stories....

Ok, my LMP was January 23-28 (some where around there...not 100%). I got a very quick, dark positive on March 1st. According to those dates, I should be a good 9 weeks now.

Well, my vaginal u/s on March 31st showed an empty sac measuring around 5 weeks and a cyst on my right ovary. My Hcg was 2000 on that day. I am bleeding (not heavy), cramping, and passing some tissue. My OB still thinks it can be just early?????







I just don't see it. I believe that God can work miracles, but this would have to be one, right?

Now, this is what seems more likely what happened to me....of course, I am not an expert by ANY means.

Ok, I think I was pg on March 1st, but that there was a blighted ovum situation, and things didn't develop past 5 weeks, for whatever reason. Then, when I started the progesterone cream, it prolonged the inevitable.







Which, now, I am miscarrying.

I am very thankful that my OB is giving a possible baby every chance at survival, but I just can't hold on to false hope any longer. I am scheduled to go back on Monday afternoon to repeat labs...we'll know then for sure.

So, what are YOUR thoughts????


----------



## ~Demeter~ (Jul 22, 2006)

How are your symptoms? What does your gut say? When I miscarried a blighted ovum a little over 2 weeks before it happened I woke up and just 'didn't feel pregnant anymore' and I felt very panicky at the prospect. Like I just knew. About 2 weeks after that I started to spot. The spotting picked up and then went into bleeding and then I went into full on 'labor' a week later.

I'm not sure if that's what you are looking for? I know when I was going through this I really wanted to read all of the against the odds stories. The misdiagnosed miscarriage website has some good ones and there's a thread around here titled "when the bleeding was ok" I hope it turns out well for you honey.


----------



## sioleabha (Jun 9, 2006)

{{{HUGS}}} I really don't know if it's possibly still just early or not, but I do hope that everything works out for the best, whatever that means.

My dates are pretty similar to yours. My LMP was Jan 29, my BFP was Mar 11, and my u/s was Mar 31. But my sac measured 8 weeks. I don't know what my hcg levels were, because they sent me down to the lab to have my blood drawn after my appointment (and I go again today). I know that I am still hoping for baby, but I have not had any cramping or bleeding. (But, then, bleeding might not be for sure the end.)

I just pray that you are ok -- physically, emotionally, spiritually. {{{MORE HUGS}}}


----------



## waldorfknitmama (Sep 16, 2007)

I'd be concerned. I'm sorry your going through this, but bleeding and tissue is not somehting that happens frequently in normal healthy pregnancies (although it CAN happen) I'd just pray for clarity, peace and patience until you know more. I'll pray for you!


----------



## youngwife (Apr 5, 2009)

Thank you all so much...I don't hold much hope, and I am starting to feel like I just want this to be done.


----------



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

I'm sorry you are facing this. Still hoping for a viable pregnancy for you!


----------



## ILoveMySofie (May 28, 2005)

also hoping for you


----------



## my2girlz (Oct 7, 2002)

Many hugs for you!


----------



## youngwife (Apr 5, 2009)

Thank you all very much. I am very tired...I have life that goes on whether I feel like it or not, and I am constantly crampy. I am passing lots of tiny clots and tissue (birth tissue, I presume).









Given that the bleeding has picked up quite a bit, and I am passing clots, does anyone see the need for the progesterone cream now????


----------



## my kidlets and me (Dec 6, 2006)

I have no answer for the cream (I've never used it), but wanted to add my sympathies...I went through this just a few months ago. I hope you can find some time to rest and heal.


----------



## leurMaman (Jun 10, 2004)

I have no answers, but I have to share what happened in December. I started bleeding when I was presumably 9.5 weeks pregnant. I was very sure of my dates. I went for an u/s at the ER and they found a gest. sac that measured 5 weeks along with a fetal pole, a blob that wasn't a very distinct fetus, and no heartbeat. They told me that they would not do a d&C in case it was too early. I was confused, as I didn't think I could have been 5 weeks based on conception dates. The bleeding was painful and bothersome. I had to wait a few days before they would do another u/s (at 6 weeks they generally expect to see a hb, so they wanted to wait a week). They also did a blood draw which confirmed my hcg level of dropping from 3500 to 2900. Generally a drop in levels means a m/c, but the doc said it could also occur with a miscarried twin. So that meant they were waiting to see if I miscarried a twin AND was off with my dates. Argh! I waited and waited, but finally there was no hb and the hcg dropped again and again. By that time my christmas holiday was over and I flew back to my midwife in Seattle. I just let it pass naturally and it took a good 6 weeks of bleeding. I had two days of no bleeding and then heavy, heavy bleeding for 7 days (a period, it turns out). Two weeks later I must have conceived, as I am now 9 weeks pregnant.

I don't know what your case is - it turns out that miscarriages can be misdiagnosed more commonly than we think (http://www.misdiagnosedmiscarriage.com/) Still, it doesn't make the waiting and hoping any easier on us. I pray that you are able to come to peace with whatever your situation is. I wish you health and comfort. Hugs.


----------



## jenniferadurham (Apr 6, 2008)




----------



## sarahb918 (Dec 16, 2009)

I am so sorry that you're going through this <3

Sadly, I have miscarried in the past and a lot of what you are describing (bleeding, clotting, low HCG) sounds exactly like what I went through


----------

